# Google Maps



## Curiouscreature (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey, I don't buy cell data, so one thing that I've found annoying with Google and Apple maps is if you use them and you get off course, they often can not recalculate route (could buy a gps but that is one more thing...).

I've noticed on Iphone version of Google maps (I'm sure it is the same with Andriod), you can download the local map information to be used offline. This has been working well for me around town. Just wanted to share!

Here's how to do it.
https://support.google.com/maps/answer/6291838?hl=en


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

So you are a courier then.


----------



## Curiouscreature (Jan 3, 2016)

No, father of 3 kids that are fairly social, often picking up and dropping off at different addresses. In a sense yes (sure feels that way some days), just not in the way you probably meant


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

couriouscreature said:


> No, father of 3 kids that are fairly social, often picking up and dropping off at different addresses. In a sense yes (sure feels that way some days), just not in the way you probably meant


You can save areas in both.
I've never had Google maps fail to recalculate a route.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You can also download all the data about an urban area in TripAdvisor for work offline.


----------

